# Southern Maryland Brew and BBQ



## bushwoodsmokers (May 27, 2014)

So, just wanted to put the word out for anyone interested in the southern Maryland, DC Metro area about the upcoming KCBS and backyard challenge. I have attached the link below, many bands including KIX if anyone remembers them from the 80's.

http://www.somdbrewbbq.com/


----------



## bkbuilds (May 27, 2014)

Interesting!


----------



## smoking b (May 27, 2014)

Indeed


----------

